# P226 elte stainless comes home



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

Picked up my new 9mm P226 Elite Stainles yesterday. Here he is with his big brother 220.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Twinkies!!! :mrgreen:

Gorgeous Sigs.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

It's official................I hate you :mrgreen:


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

And now I hate my old P226 cpo beat up black finish to pieces. 

cerakote piggy bank started.. right next to:
The ammo fund, 
The carry-gun fund,
The pre-ban-if-I-can AR fund, 
The dry goods depression beater fund, 
and beer fund.


----------



## mlc (Nov 9, 2008)

that is one sexy pair of sigs!


----------



## crappler (Jan 10, 2008)

makes me wanna buy another sig!!!


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

Growler67 said:


> It's official................I hate you :mrgreen:


Thank you!


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

mlc said:


> that is one sexy pair of sigs!


Thanks. They feel nearly identical in the hand too. Sometimes I have to check which is which.


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

babs said:


> And now I hate my old P226 cpo beat up black finish to pieces.
> 
> cerakote piggy bank started.. right next to:
> The ammo fund,
> ...


How bout the spray can and stick it in the oven fund?


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Very nice pair!


----------



## BigNic (Feb 17, 2009)

Very nice, congratulations. Nic


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow..That's a nice addition..Congratulations...by the way I like the big brother little brother reference..That's how I refer to my two CZ's 75 (the tactical is the big brother and the COMPACT is the little brother)..

Enjoy Oak1971..


----------



## Jet (Feb 27, 2009)

Sweet looking shooters!


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks all. Funny thing is the 226 in 9mm is heavier than the 220. 3 oz. Going shooting tomorrow.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

oak1971 said:


> Thanks all. Funny thing is the 226 in 9mm is heavier than the 220. 3 oz. Going shooting tomorrow.


It's frame at the grip is wider (girth) to accomodate the double stack mags compared to the P220's single stack configuration. I've got one of each myself, just not stainless. Have fun.


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

Ran 100 or so through each one. Was not my best day, but the Sigs did the job.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

WEll..This is the first time I'll say "Nice Pair" and not get slapped. :anim_lol:
Now that's a pair of (S)hooters:smt083:anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

:anim_lol: Thanks!


----------

